# Hex file too big



## Buzzaw

So I'm new to programming eeproms and I'm having trouble programming a 24LC32A chip. I'm using the fv1 dev program with a ch341a programmer. I upload a bank of 8 patches via hex file and when go to program I get an error message saying my file is larger than the IC. Sure enough the size is around 21000 and the chip size is around 4100. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Buzzaw

Forgot to mention I'm using spincad for designing


----------



## Robert

You have to convert the HEX file to BIN format.






						FV1Dev - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Buzzaw

Awsome thanks for the link I see what you mean. Now, just cause I'm kinda not that computer literate hahaha. How do I go about doing that. Do I upload the hex file on to Asprogrammer and then open the srec.exe file file explorer, type in the command and hit enter and it does it automatically? I'm such a loser  when it comes to this stuff I know


----------



## Robert

You'll need to open a Command Prompt window then execute the command:
"srec_cat.exe <filename.hex> -Intel -o <filename.bin> -binary"   (replace <filename.hex> and <filename.bin> with your filename)

If you aren't familiar with using Command Prompt it could be tricky ensuring you're in the correct working directory and that all files are where they need to be....   So, here's an easier way...

Download this batch file and place it in the same folder with *srec_cat.exe* and the HEX file you want to convert.    Name the hex file "EEPROM.hex" then run the batch file.   This will create a file named "EEPROM.bin", that should work in AsProgrammer.



			https://www.pedalpcb.com/files/HexToBin.bat
		


It's important that your HEX file (named EEPROM.hex), srec_cat.exe, and the batch file are all in the same folder.


----------



## Buzzaw

Awsome!! Thank you very much, that's a big help I'll be sure to try that out


----------



## Buzzaw

It worked. I was able to convert it. Thank you soo much. So, I have 1 more thing to ask I hope it's ok, generally speaking when you design a patch,  before you save it to hex file is something that needs to be done first? I may be asking for alot and I hope you might have some knowledge of what I'm speaking of. So here's my dilemma...
So designed 8 patches on Spincad designer then I exported the 8 patch bank as a hex file and saved it on my documents directory on my computer. Then I did the conversion of hex to bin, thanks to your help, and was able to flash the 24lc32a eeprom successfully. Now when install the eeprom on the fv1 multi effect pedal, I get none of the 8 algorithms working. Am I missing a step? I hope you can shed some light on what I'm doing wrong or missing and if not that's ok you have been so helpful already and I appreciate it


----------



## Robert

No other steps, that should have worked.

Give me a bit and I'll send you a known good BIN file so you can determine if everything else is working like it should.


----------



## Buzzaw

So I figured it out apparently I had the EEPROM upside down on the the CH341a..oops I was wondering why they were hot after each attempt . Anywho another quick question if your fimiliar with th ch431a is that yellow plastic supposed to be on the 1-2 or 2-3 position? I tried them both positions and it seemed to work either way. Thanks again for your help


----------



## craftyjam

Robert said:


> No other steps, that should have worked.
> 
> Give me a bit and I'll send you a known good BIN file so you can determine if everything else is working like it shou


Hello, new to the forum.
I'm trying to download the batch file you've included, but it says that I'm forbidden from accessing it.
Do I need special permisions to access the files?


----------



## craftyjam

Also, purchased the FV-1 dev board, very happy with it. Nice quality board!


----------

